
Real reasons why tech giants are hugging “Remote Work” - jseliger
https://om.co/2020/05/23/real-reasons-why-tech-giants-are-hugging-remote-work/
======
jseliger
The word missing in this essay is "zoning." California has severely restricted
new housing development for decades: [https://techcrunch.com/2014/04/14/sf-
housing/](https://techcrunch.com/2014/04/14/sf-housing/), and predictably,
supply constraints have led to rising prices, and so we're seeing responses to
high costs ([https://www.businessinsider.com/sam-altman-backed-
housebuild...](https://www.businessinsider.com/sam-altman-backed-
housebuilding-startup-atmos-techies-leave-sf-2020-5)). The median cost of a
single-family house in the bay area is now something like $1.5 million; the
costs are so extreme that even tech companies and their workers are getting
sick of paying them.

